# 15 degree pitch. natural slate must be used



## Roofing Tips (Jan 15, 2015)

<P>hello guys, I was just curious what solution you would come up with for this scenario.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>roof pitch is only 14/15 degree pitch and the customer wants natural slate.?</P>


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Delete this and repost with actual pictures.


----------



## Socal-roofer in norcal (Dec 31, 2014)

I would use a wip100 or so other self adhesive underlayment And maybe a raised batch system.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Theres a product called 'Easy slate' (Google it) that fits in between the slate, this allows you to use a natural slate down to 12 Degrees
Cheers
Dave


----------

